# Henricus Potanus on the value of miracles



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 13, 2020)

And if it is true that there are no miracles at all, and that nothing ever occurs or has occurred in the world apart from natural causes, then by this logic there is no more proof of the Christian religion in the miracles of Christ and the apostles than in the rising and the setting of the sun. ...

For more, see Henricus Potanus on the value of miracles.


----------

